# Clear coating tail lights



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

No need on taping off the taillights


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

It won't make a difference if you tape that part off again. I would recommend you just painting the entire light. Plus it will put a good coat of clear on the entire light to make it look uniform.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're doing a proper clear coat I would remove the tail lights to do the work on them instead of going through the hassle of taping them off. Its extremely easy to remove the tail lights from your car, just undo the 4 screws/4 bolts on the outer/inner and then pull them off your car, and disconnect the wires/bulbs.


----------



## xjcurtisx (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah I planned on taking them off .. I was just talking about taping off my reverse lights.. But yes I will just paint over the whole thing... Thanks guys ill post pics when I'm finished


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

wet sand, wet sand, wet sand. I tinted, lightly, my tails and cleared them as well. Another thing you might want to consider is a buff after they are cleared. I used Meguiar's Plastx and their buff wheel. They turned out great. Just be patient and don't rush and you'll do fine.


----------

